# 2nd smoke on MES 30"...white smoke question...



## onawaiowa (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy 4th All!  So I'm doing my second smoke on my MES 30", a pork butt for pulling.  When I put the dry chips in white smoke comes out kind of heavily but dies down to a nice easy blue smoke.  Is this normal?  Maybe I'm putting in too many chips at a time?  I'm at about 235 degrees, pretty steady.  Chips last abot 45 minutes before reload.  Thanks all! 

Love this forum!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 4, 2014)

Its Ok, the white smoke is the beginning of the lighting cycle. Then once the wood has enough heat to smolder it burns more completely. Yes you could be using too much if you are using more than a good sized handful at atime.

But see, once your box comes up to temp, the heating coil which is what supply's the heat to ignite/smolder the chips, the heater element modulates to try and maintain temperature. On/off, on/off, and unless it fires it early in the preheat cycle it may not have enough high heat long enough to smolder the chips.

Once you finish that initial lighting cycle, you can then regulate the vent so the coil works less, using less electricity and retaining a longer smoking cycle from the chips by closing the vent a small amount, maybe half way.

Also, know that using the internal temperature (IT), which is how most things are gauged around here, the optimal IT for smoke absorption is 100 to 145 IT. Yes it still smokes above and below, but the food absorbs the smoke at a lesser efficiency. You don't need to smoke for 12 to 24 hours while cooking the meat unless you just want to do so.

BTW you can also use a aux. smoke generator, like an AMPs sold by one of the sites sponsors. Its allows you to leave the door closed and your meat to smoke as intended.

Good luck and hope you have a great 4th!!


----------



## onawaiowa (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks so much Foamheart.  That makes me feel better.  Another dumb question, do I empty the ashes out of the tray or leave them in until I'm done?  Ok, one more... do I leave the vent wide open?  I currently have it slightly open.  Thanks again!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2014)

Foamy gave some great advice. I would follow what he said about the vent.

Also don't worry about the ashes until after you're done.

And when you get tired of the uneven smoke, I would look into getting an AMNPS (Bottom of page).

Bear


----------



## onawaiowa (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks Bear, I actually have one ordered.  Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## tropics (Jul 4, 2014)

MES has a group page, all the info you will ever need.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/8/masterbuilt-electric-smoker-mes-owners


----------



## geerock (Jul 4, 2014)

If you have the generation 2 mes with the left side exhaust vent it already is pretty small.  I had a mes 40 gen 2 (not for long as it croaked) and you need to see if you have moisture xollecting on the door.  Need to keep the airflow going pretty good as that water and smoke combo can give you some off flavors.  I kbow bear has a gen 1 and pretty sure foam does, too.  I've had both and I ran my gen 1 just like foam did with a little vent adjustment.  But the gen 2 has an inlet that is restricted and an exhaust that is half the size of the gen 1.  One last thing, I used small chunks in the chip tray.  Better flavor, longer lasting, and little or no white smoke.  Best of luck.


----------



## onawaiowa (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the help folks, I'll try and post a pic later.


----------



## onawaiowa (Jul 4, 2014)

Mine has the vent at the top on the right side with the digital display in the middle on top at the back.  The chip loader is at the bottom on right side.  Is this Gen 1?  Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2014)

onawaiowa said:


> Mine has the vent at the top on the right side with the digital display in the middle on top at the back.  The chip loader is at the bottom on right side.  Is this Gen 1?  Thanks.


Yup---You got a Gen #1.

When you get that AMNPS you'll have the Perfect Pair----MES Gen #1 and AMNPS!!

Bear


----------



## onawaiowa (Jul 4, 2014)

So my pork has been sitting at 151 for an hour or so. Am I being impatient or should I turn the heat up?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2014)

onawaiowa said:


> So my pork has been sitting at 151 for an hour or so. Am I being impatient or should I turn the heat up?


Hang Tuff !!!

Give it time. It's just in a stall.

If you're really at 235* smoker temp, it will get going again.

B ear


----------



## geerock (Jul 4, 2014)

Sure ....step it up.  Lots of folks, including myself, cook pork and beef cuts at 265 - 275 or more.  No loss of taste or tenderness.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 4, 2014)

Be virtuous!!


----------



## onawaiowa (Jul 4, 2014)

Awesomeness.













image.jpg



__ onawaiowa
__ Jul 4, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2014)

That looks Great from here!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## foamheart (Jul 5, 2014)

Congratulations! Looks like a righteous pig piece!

Its midnight at my house but I am ready for some of that bad boy!

Good job!

LOL... I forgot to hit submit last night......


----------



## 2010ultra (Aug 3, 2014)

nice looking smoke, btw my brother lives in onawa iowa!


----------



## onawaiowa (Aug 3, 2014)

Who is your brother?


----------



## 2010ultra (Aug 3, 2014)

jay clark lives up the street from the supermarket across from the school.


----------



## onawaiowa (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy 4th All!  So I'm doing my second smoke on my MES 30", a pork butt for pulling.  When I put the dry chips in white smoke comes out kind of heavily but dies down to a nice easy blue smoke.  Is this normal?  Maybe I'm putting in too many chips at a time?  I'm at about 235 degrees, pretty steady.  Chips last abot 45 minutes before reload.  Thanks all! 

Love this forum!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 4, 2014)

Its Ok, the white smoke is the beginning of the lighting cycle. Then once the wood has enough heat to smolder it burns more completely. Yes you could be using too much if you are using more than a good sized handful at atime.

But see, once your box comes up to temp, the heating coil which is what supply's the heat to ignite/smolder the chips, the heater element modulates to try and maintain temperature. On/off, on/off, and unless it fires it early in the preheat cycle it may not have enough high heat long enough to smolder the chips.

Once you finish that initial lighting cycle, you can then regulate the vent so the coil works less, using less electricity and retaining a longer smoking cycle from the chips by closing the vent a small amount, maybe half way.

Also, know that using the internal temperature (IT), which is how most things are gauged around here, the optimal IT for smoke absorption is 100 to 145 IT. Yes it still smokes above and below, but the food absorbs the smoke at a lesser efficiency. You don't need to smoke for 12 to 24 hours while cooking the meat unless you just want to do so.

BTW you can also use a aux. smoke generator, like an AMPs sold by one of the sites sponsors. Its allows you to leave the door closed and your meat to smoke as intended.

Good luck and hope you have a great 4th!!


----------



## onawaiowa (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks so much Foamheart.  That makes me feel better.  Another dumb question, do I empty the ashes out of the tray or leave them in until I'm done?  Ok, one more... do I leave the vent wide open?  I currently have it slightly open.  Thanks again!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2014)

Foamy gave some great advice. I would follow what he said about the vent.

Also don't worry about the ashes until after you're done.

And when you get tired of the uneven smoke, I would look into getting an AMNPS (Bottom of page).

Bear


----------



## onawaiowa (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks Bear, I actually have one ordered.  Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## tropics (Jul 4, 2014)

MES has a group page, all the info you will ever need.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/8/masterbuilt-electric-smoker-mes-owners


----------



## geerock (Jul 4, 2014)

If you have the generation 2 mes with the left side exhaust vent it already is pretty small.  I had a mes 40 gen 2 (not for long as it croaked) and you need to see if you have moisture xollecting on the door.  Need to keep the airflow going pretty good as that water and smoke combo can give you some off flavors.  I kbow bear has a gen 1 and pretty sure foam does, too.  I've had both and I ran my gen 1 just like foam did with a little vent adjustment.  But the gen 2 has an inlet that is restricted and an exhaust that is half the size of the gen 1.  One last thing, I used small chunks in the chip tray.  Better flavor, longer lasting, and little or no white smoke.  Best of luck.


----------



## onawaiowa (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the help folks, I'll try and post a pic later.


----------



## onawaiowa (Jul 4, 2014)

Mine has the vent at the top on the right side with the digital display in the middle on top at the back.  The chip loader is at the bottom on right side.  Is this Gen 1?  Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2014)

onawaiowa said:


> Mine has the vent at the top on the right side with the digital display in the middle on top at the back.  The chip loader is at the bottom on right side.  Is this Gen 1?  Thanks.


Yup---You got a Gen #1.

When you get that AMNPS you'll have the Perfect Pair----MES Gen #1 and AMNPS!!

Bear


----------



## onawaiowa (Jul 4, 2014)

So my pork has been sitting at 151 for an hour or so. Am I being impatient or should I turn the heat up?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2014)

onawaiowa said:


> So my pork has been sitting at 151 for an hour or so. Am I being impatient or should I turn the heat up?


Hang Tuff !!!

Give it time. It's just in a stall.

If you're really at 235* smoker temp, it will get going again.

B ear


----------



## geerock (Jul 4, 2014)

Sure ....step it up.  Lots of folks, including myself, cook pork and beef cuts at 265 - 275 or more.  No loss of taste or tenderness.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 4, 2014)

Be virtuous!!


----------



## onawaiowa (Jul 4, 2014)

Awesomeness.













image.jpg



__ onawaiowa
__ Jul 4, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2014)

That looks Great from here!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## foamheart (Jul 5, 2014)

Congratulations! Looks like a righteous pig piece!

Its midnight at my house but I am ready for some of that bad boy!

Good job!

LOL... I forgot to hit submit last night......


----------



## 2010ultra (Aug 3, 2014)

nice looking smoke, btw my brother lives in onawa iowa!


----------



## onawaiowa (Aug 3, 2014)

Who is your brother?


----------



## 2010ultra (Aug 3, 2014)

jay clark lives up the street from the supermarket across from the school.


----------

